

A gallery of large graphs - davi
http://www2.research.att.com/~yifanhu/GALLERY/GRAPHS/index.html

======
Dilpil
Cool stuff, but it would be cooler with more context as to what each graph
represented.

~~~
davi
If you click on a thumbnail, then on the "click here for this matrix" link,
you get a bunch of additional information.

